# Can't find Task folder



## kc300c (Jul 16, 2010)

For whatever reason, when I opened up Outlook and clicked on the Task tab to open my tasks, at the top of the Navigation Pane (on the left) where my "Favorite Folders" are, I had two Task folders listed. I opened both of them and they had the same list of tasks. I didn't want to delete one of them in case it ended up deleting all of my tasks, so I moved one of the Task files to a folder in my Folder List to get it out of my "Favorite Folders" area. I want to delete the extra Task file, but now I can't find the Task file I moved. I went to the folder in my navigation pain where I put it, but it is not showing up there. It is definitely there because I saw it when I was copying an email to the same file. This extra Task file was showing in the "Copy Item To" window. But it won't let me do anything to the file in that window. I went to the folder where this Task file is and right clicked it, then went to "properties" and hit "File Size" all of the items in this folder appeared in the list including that Task folder. But again I can't do anything to it in this window. Please help me find and delete this folder or the other one, whichever is the "imposter". This extra Task folder is a relatively large sized folder with a lot of large attachments and I don't want it to eat up memory.



Thanks in advance.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Keep in mind that under your favorites is really just a shortcut to your actual folders. The shortcut may be annoying, but it shouldn't affect your available space. You should be able to right click on any folder you want to remove and select REMOVE FROM FAVORITES.


----------



## kc300c (Jul 16, 2010)

djaburg said:


> Keep in mind that under your favorites is really just a shortcut to your actual folders. The shortcut may be annoying, but it shouldn't affect your available space. You should be able to right click on any folder you want to remove and select REMOVE FROM FAVORITES.


Thanks for the reply, but the two Task folders are two different sizes. The one that shows in the favorites menu is 36649KB (with 139 Tasks in it) and the other Task file that I cannot reach is 27281KB (with 128 total Tasks inside it). I physically counted the tasks that show on the screen from the visible Task button in my Favorites and it totals 139n so the tasks that I am adding and subtracting are going into this Tasks file.

I found these file sizes and number of messages in each file, by right clicking it and hitting properties. It was easy on the visible Tasks file in Favorites, but I had to go to the main file that I accidentally put the missing Tasks file in, right clicked the main file, properties, file size, the scrolled down to the Tasks file inside this main file. It showed the 27281KB size. I then in order to see how many Tasks were in this missing file, I opened an email clicked "copy to file", went to the main folder the task file was accidently placed in and the Tasks file showed 128 total Tasks in it.

Again, I would appreciate any additional help.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

What you need to do then is look at the properties of the each folder and see what actual folder they point to. I wonder if you either have 2 pst files open and are showing the task folder from each or if you are showing your archive pst file tasks folder. Make sure you go down to the bottom of the navigation pane and click on FOLDER LIST to see what folders are there and specfically if you have more than one task folder or more than one .pst file open.


----------



## kc300c (Jul 16, 2010)

djaburg said:


> What you need to do then is look at the properties of the each folder and see what actual folder they point to. I wonder if you either have 2 pst files open and are showing the task folder from each or if you are showing your archive pst file tasks folder. Make sure you go down to the bottom of the navigation pane and click on FOLDER LIST to see what folders are there and specfically if you have more than one task folder or more than one .pst file open.


OK, I found the hidden Tasks file in the Folders List. It is the top Tasks file in the first picture below inside the file named "Smith-Bollinger" and I have access to it now. Which means I can edit or delete it and can access at least some of its properties. I right clicked on all of the Tasks folders and within the file properties, I could not see what actual file each one belonged to. How do I navigate to get to this information? If you'll notice in the 2nd and third picture, the right click menus have different items grayed out and with no ability to select that option. The hidden Tasks folder has more options available to choose from, while the "Current" Tasks folder has several options grayed out. Does this give you any hint as to which Tasks folder should stay and which one should go?


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

The tasks folder right below the SPAM folder is the "normal" tasks folder that you would see in your favorites. I'm not sure how the tasks folder got under the Smith-Bollinger folder, but I'd suspect it was made as a way to track tasks for that "client". The one that exists in the Archive set is merely a back up of items that are outside of the date range that's been established for archiving, typically 6 months or so. If it were me and I were confronted with the situation you have, I'd see if there were legit items in the one under your clients name and if there was I'd move them to the correct tasks folder (under the SPAM folder in Personal Folders) and then delete the one under the client. That's a smoother way to do it, this way you don't have different task folders causing confusion. There obviously might be some particular reason to have the additional task folder under the client, but if you're asking why it's there, most likely it was put there on accident.


----------



## kc300c (Jul 16, 2010)

djaburg,

That did it. You're the best! Thank you for your knowledge and patience.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

You're welcome.


----------

